# Denon X1300 Problem mit Videoeingang / Kein Bild nur Ton



## reev (27. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

gestern kam endlich mein neuer Denon Reciever und die Teufel Boxen an und ich bin einfach hin und weg von diesem Klang 
Nachdem ich dann alles fein säuberlich und penibel verkabelt habe bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiter helfen.

Ich habe meine alte Wii via Chinch Kabel an die vorgesehenden Audioeingänge (Rot und Weiß) und an den svideo Eingang (gelb) angeschlossen.
Wenn ich nun aber die Wii ansteuern will kommt nur der Ton und kein Bild. Hab ich irgenetwas übersehen? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. November 2016)

Kann sein, dass dem Eingang keine analogen Videoeingänge zugeteilt sind. Bei Denon kannst du das verteilen wie du lustig bist. Schau mal ins Setup ob es so ist. Das geht auch über den Browser über dein LAN zu konfigurieren.


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2016)

Jap, seh ich genau so. Da ist kein Video-Eingang (übrigens nicht *s*video!) der Eingangsquelle zugeteilt. Sollte man hier erledigen können.


----------



## reev (28. November 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Bei mir steht jetzt zB bei Media player genau des gleiche wie bei deinem Bild. dann müsste es doch eigentlich gehen. Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## T'PAU (29. November 2016)

Wie hast du den Denon eigentlich am TV angeschlossen? Per HDMI-Kabel?
Wenn ich diesen Testbericht so überfliege fällt mir bei "Contra" unten auf:



> Keine interne Videosignalverarbeitung


Würde nach meinem Verständnis bedeuten, dass die analogen Videosignale (gelbe Cinchbuchsen) nicht in ein HDMI-konformes Signal gewandelt werden und folglich kein Bild am TV ankommt.
Dann musst du zusätzlich 'ne gelbe Cinch-Videostrippe zum TV legen.

Mein Denon AVR-2310 von anno 2009 kann Video und S-Video in HDMI umwandeln.
Kann ohnehin mit (bezahlbaren) AV-Receivern ab 2010, egal welcher Hersteller, nichts mehr anfangen, da für mich wichtige Anschlüsse 2010 dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen sind (geschaltete 230V-Buchse, 5.1-Analog Eingänge für PC-Soundkarte, S-Video, 5.1 Analog Pre-Out usw.)
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. November 2016)

Ist halt auch nur nen kleiner Denon.  Mehr Ersparnis hat man eh wenn man eher Richtung X4x00 geht und dann jeweils den Vorgänger nimmt. Hab für meinen X4000 vor ein paar Jahren nur 750€ bezahlt. Der hatte mal 1500€ UVP


----------



## Malc0m (1. Dezember 2016)

Schließ die Wii doch einfach via Componente an den TV an und Schleif das Audiosignal zum Denon durch?!
So mach ich es bei meinem X1200.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Dezember 2016)

Für die Wii gibts auch günstig HDMI-Adapter. Ich hab meine schon lange so im Betrieb


----------

